# Name This Creature



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Took a few pics of this Creature this evening.
Anyone want to guess what it is?? I will post some other photos later









Good luck!
BVW


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a Computer Bug, very scary!!


(link didn't work)


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Lol, i think you posted while i was fixing the problem...


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Itz a sock puppet with somebodies hand in between couch cushions or a truck seat and backrest.

Need a closeup of the creatures' face.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Ausable Junkie said:


> Itz a sock puppet with somebodies hand in between couch cushions or a truck seat and backrest.
> 
> Need a closeup of the creatures' face.


 Ha, uh nope...  It's a living Creature..


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Tiger Swallowtail butterfly larvae?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Very Good bachflock.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

From that picture in the very first post I was going to guess it was your new Lab pup jumping up at the camera while you tried to get a pic. 

John


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Now that looks very tasty. :lol:
Very strange, never seen nor heard of that one.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Very cool! I've only seen them in the wild maybe 4 or 5 times in my life. I was in high school last time I saw one. Almost didn't recognize it. Nice find!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Can you eat it, looks like it would go well in michigan salad...


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

My initial thought was the Black Mambo head whacking sock snake from The Wild Boys!!!:lol:


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

I played for OSU years ago and it strongly resembles some Wolverine players we flattened. Probably more intelligent though.

otown


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

its a moth or butterfly larvae of some kind before it goes in to a cocoon and changes into its adult winged stage check what plant it was on then do a surf of it thats my guess i could be wrong thought


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought it was a puppy too!


----------

